# wats the best fat burner out there



## griff12 (Dec 30, 2009)

ive been told thermobol and myoplex r the best just wanted other opinions


----------



## nni (Dec 30, 2009)

there is no best, but there are good ones.

stimulant based:
adrenalean, mitotropin, scorch etc.

non stimulant based:
lean xtreme.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2009)

Second lean x...


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 30, 2009)

eating about 75 percent of your maintenance calories.  Save the money.


----------



## Rucker (Dec 31, 2009)

Our Dermatherm Target is great for site specific fat loss.  With our new years sale the Fat Loss Stack is 20% off.


----------



## Energy (Jan 1, 2010)

Rucker said:


> site specific fat loss



I didn't realise site specific fat loss was possible? How is this achieved, i'm pretty intrigued.

Thanks


----------



## tailender1 (Jan 1, 2010)

what abt elliptical trainer?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 2, 2010)

Energy said:


> I didn't realise site specific fat loss was possible? How is this achieved, i'm pretty intrigued.
> 
> Thanks



Yes, how exactly does that work Rucker?


----------



## Rucker (Jan 4, 2010)

Energy said:


> I didn't realise site specific fat loss was possible? How is this achieved, i'm pretty intrigued.
> 
> Thanks



Theophylline has been proven to target fat cells when applied topically.  This is one of the actives in dermatherm target.  You must be at a calorie deficit, as always. but this forces your body to burn these fat cells first.  The study i read showed almost double the loss in waist circumference when used over a ten week period.  We also have a bunch of logs on our forum and on AM, not sure its been logged yet here.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 4, 2010)

A reduced calorie diet followed by exercise.... I've never tried the hard stuff other than ephedrine/ephedra when it was legal back in high school. It only worked to suppress my appetite and i ate less and lost that way. There's clen and T3 I'm familiar with. I wouldn't recommend T3 though b/c it's a thyroid hormone and not taken correctly can screw your thyroid hormone up for life. But other than that good old fashioned calorie counting has been my 2nd best weight/fat loss avenue before. Other than taking but load of speed and not eating


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 4, 2010)

Rucker said:


> Theophylline has been proven to target fat cells when applied topically.  This is one of the actives in dermatherm target.  You must be at a calorie deficit, as always. but this forces your body to burn these fat cells first.  The study i read showed almost double the loss in waist circumference when used over a ten week period.  We also have a bunch of logs on our forum and on AM, not sure its been logged yet here.



Do you have a link to the study?


----------



## Rucker (Jan 4, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> Do you have a link to the study?



Theophylline as a topical fat burner


----------



## tailender1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Rucker said:


> Theophylline as a topical fat burner


Hey thanks for link


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 4, 2010)

Rucker said:


> Our Dermatherm Target is great for site specific fat loss.  With our new years sale the Fat Loss Stack is 20% off.



I bet this stuff is a magic bullet.  Do you just rub it where you want to lose the fat and it disappears over night?


----------



## Rucker (Jan 5, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I bet this stuff is a magic bullet.  Do you just rub it where you want to lose the fat and it disappears over night?



its a lotion, most of it is absorbed in about 5-10 minutes.  and it goes where u want the fat gone


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2010)

Personally, if I could find it, I would be LOADED on ephedrine right now. As far as this goes, I'm gonna leave the CLA and green tea out of it and say I'm skeptical, that is, till I can get of blackberry and on a compuyter and read the whole study... Where was the study originally published anyway?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2010)

early AM fasted HIIT cardio 4 days a week on top of normal PM weights routine with a tapered clean carb diet will do the trick

getting loaded on caffine and geranimine may or may not help, but sure is fun


----------



## G3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Anybody heard of Force Factor from GNC?


----------



## tailender1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well my roommate uses it but he is lean from the start so i cannot really say that it keeps you slick


----------



## mcguin (Jan 7, 2010)

site specific fat loss is a load of bs.  I can't believe none of the elders have chimed in on this thread yet...thats like saying "here's some pills or lotion to remove that third nipple, it'll be gone in 3 years, just keep staring at it while the lotion is on it, you'll see it disappear".

By yourself a decent thermogenic and research proper dieting/weight training.


----------



## Rucker (Jan 7, 2010)

guybb3 said:


> Anybody heard of Force Factor from GNC?



GNC is overpriced.  The only reason I would go in there is to ask the employee questions on supps just to see if they know the answers.  Some might, but my suspicion is that most don't.


----------



## Rucker (Jan 7, 2010)

mcguin said:


> site specific fat loss is a load of bs.  I can't believe none of the elders have chimed in on this thread yet...thats like saying "here's some pills or lotion to remove that third nipple, it'll be gone in 3 years, just keep staring at it while the lotion is on it, you'll see it disappear".
> 
> By yourself a decent thermogenic and research proper dieting/weight training.



You are surely entitled to your opinion.  However, I've posted the study proving that it isn't BS.

I do agree that diet and training are far more important than supplements.


----------



## lennoxchi (Jan 7, 2010)

j-pet said:


> early AM fasted HIIT cardio 4 days a week on top of normal PM weights routine with a tapered clean carb diet will do the trick
> 
> getting loaded on caffine and geranimine may or may not help, but sure is fun


 
you know i used to think the same thing, and this might work for some but after reading a lengthy study in Weider's mag "they" found that EPOC is extended at night vs. morning........


----------



## NateJohnson3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Rucker said:


> GNC is overpriced.  The only reason I would go in there is to ask the employee questions on supps just to see if they know the answers.  Some might, but my suspicion is that most don't.



yeah..i like to watch the new employees try to squeeze their way out of a question with random bullshit..very entertaining


----------



## thermoaddict (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone tried Prolabs Thermo Pro Epedra Free before? I took it for a month back in September 09 and ended up with fungal skin rashes (tinea) that won't go away till now


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 14, 2010)

thermoaddict said:


> Anyone tried Prolabs Thermo Pro Epedra Free before? I took it for a month back in September 09 and ended up with fungal skin rashes (tinea) that won't go away till now


 
that's more likely from jerking off with cheese wizz


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't get JO with lubricants.  Seems like it's just more mess to clean up afterwards.  It's so much easier to hold it by the sleeve and thrust.  WOrks just as well and nothing but carb goo to wipe up when you're finished.

GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2010)

Friction burns ma dem!


----------



## Cindy007 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sans Tight FEM is worth a try. I say this because the first time I tried one...not only was I wired, but uh, it got the bowels movin. That's always a sign for me that it's a good thermogenic 

Also, the damn company refused to tell me exactly how much caffeine was in their product (kept beatin around the bush on the telephone). I suspect they might have laced it with somethin, lol.


----------



## nni (Jan 17, 2010)

Cindy007 said:


> Sans Tight FEM is worth a try. I say this because the first time I tried one...not only was I wired, but uh, it got the bowels movin. That's always a sign for me that it's a good thermogenic
> 
> Also, the damn company refused to tell me exactly how much caffeine was in their product (kept beatin around the bush on the telephone). I suspect they might have laced it with somethin, lol.



taking a shit has nothing to do with a good thermogenic.

they have a proprietary blend which they will not disclose. on top of that, if you think they laced it with something, why would you recommend it?


----------



## keagan (Jan 20, 2010)

*protein powder is a good thing to do*

The first thing to look at is why supplementing with protein powder is a good thing to do when on a weight loss diet.


First, it's going to help you meet your protein needs.


If you are deficient in protein on your weight loss diet, you are going to set yourself up to experience muscle mass loss, and results will not be good.
Second, protein powder is very convenient. When you need something quick, it sure beats reaching for a bag of chips, crackers, or whatever other junk food you might be able to get your hands on.


Finally, protein powder can help with cravings. There is almost every flavor you can image out there, so if you're constantly finding yourself craving a certain food, a protein powder might help you out with this.


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2010)

What about the best -Fat Burner- Hydroxycut Hardcore?


----------



## twarrior (Jan 24, 2010)

This topic has me going round in circles. I searched the site and read many threads with references to fat burners/thermogenics and saw a few like this one and one long one which looked like a gangpile on GoPro for his VPX Meltdown praise  (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/84194-vpxs-new-meltdown.html) but no majority on any particular product considering there are thousands of members on this site.  

Most responses are from already well formed/cut people (unless you're using avatars or other people's bodies) but not many responses of products used to go from say (25%+) BF like me down to 20% or even lower.  

I know caloric deficit and exercise will eventually get one a lower BF but I'd rather not have it take 3 years and if spending $30 or $40 a month for say 2-3 months to reach a goal I beleive thats worth it. 

I did find this site but don't know what or how they determine the rankings. HTTP://fatburners.org so it lookslike it's a crapshoot on what you decide to pick no matter which site you go to.


----------



## cc-10 (Jan 24, 2010)

i go with ECA. the only down side is that it makes me pissed off all the time.


----------



## twarrior (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd rather not go with something that makes me pissed off.  There's enough of that in the world.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2010)

griff12 said:


> *wats the best fat burner out there*



Double cardio sessions.


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2010)

I need a good Thermogenic fat burner.. Is Hydroxycut the best one on the market?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 25, 2010)

mcguin said:


> site specific fat loss is a load of bs.  I can't believe none of the elders have chimed in on this thread yet...thats like saying "here's some pills or lotion to remove that third nipple, it'll be gone in 3 years, just keep staring at it while the lotion is on it, you'll see it disappear".
> 
> By yourself a decent thermogenic and research proper dieting/weight training.



Of course it's a load of BS but what's the point? If somebody is dumb enough to buy it then they deserve to be that much poorer.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 25, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> Of course it's a load of BS but what's the point? If somebody is dumb enough to buy it then they deserve to be that much poorer.



What ever became of that topical cream Avant Labs was selling...Lipo Derm was it?


Oh, Best Fat Burner? Learn how to structure your diet and work your ass off.


----------



## Rucker (Jan 25, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> Of course it's a load of BS but what's the point? If somebody is dumb enough to buy it then they deserve to be that much poorer.



Of course diet and workout regime is most important.  Are you cutting right now?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 25, 2010)

Rucker said:


> Of course diet and workout regime is most important.  Are you cutting right now?



No, it's strength season for me. I'll be in fat loss mid-March.


----------



## Rucker (Jan 25, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> No, it's strength season for me. I'll be in fat loss mid-March.



Would you be interested in logging a bottle of Dermatherm Target?  You don't seem to believe that it works, so i'd like to let you experience it first hand.


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2010)

None of you cunts had anything to say about my posts... ya'll blow!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> None of you cunts had anything to say about my posts... ya'll blow!


 
yes, hydroxycut hardcore will get even the obese ripped to shreads . . just stack it with NeoVar and LHJO morning/noon/night


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats what i thought.


And about fucking time... Jesus Christ!


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 25, 2010)

twarrior said:


> I know caloric deficit and exercise will eventually get one a lower BF but I'd rather not have it take 3 years and if spending $30 or $40 a month for say 2-3 months to reach a goal I beleive thats worth it.



1. I went from 265 30ish% BF to 204 12ish% BF from February 2009 to Aug 2009.  Went from a 42 waist to a 32-34 (depending on brand).  That was pretty damned fast if I do say myself, but I was very motivated, followed my diet plan like a cyborg, and LISTENED to the folks here that gave me solid advice.  I did use the ECA stack, but only as I hit lower BF levels (sub 20%) to help me with hunger after I had to reduce my cals so low.

2. If you are really only wanting to go from 25% to around 20%, you dont need any sort of supplements to hit your goal in 2-3 months.  A calorie reduction of 500 per day under maintenance will do that easily.

3. Nothing worth doing is easy, and "fat burners" are generally horse shit in my opinion.  The only benefit I received from them (only my opinion of course) was a decent level of hunger suppression.


----------



## wico (Jan 26, 2010)

I hear that anabolic xtreme slim xtreme is the shit for appetite suprecent,good 12 hour energy,I'm gettin a bottle and testdrive it.let u guys know


----------



## nni (Jan 26, 2010)

wico said:


> I hear that anabolic xtreme slim xtreme is the shit for appetite suprecent,good 12 hour energy,I'm gettin a bottle and testdrive it.let u guys know



it was also found to have been spiked with a dangerous compound. id skip it.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 26, 2010)

I drop big body fat very quick drinking red line energy drinks right before cardio, 30min I was drenched with sweat and body temp was high.


----------



## mcguin (Jan 26, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Thats what i thought.
> 
> 
> And about fucking time... Jesus Christ!



I've had much success with animal cuts, meltdown and hydroxy.  They all work the same, but you'll definitely need to eat very clean  and do your share of lifting/cardio while supplementing to see the affects.  There are millions of people who will buy a bottle of a thermo and just take that while eating normally and the first week you'll lose some water weight but after that you're just destroying yourself and your wallet.


----------



## ROttolia (Jan 31, 2010)

I've tried meltdown, hot rox, and hot rox extreme.  I'd say the best one are probably meltdown.

But no fat burner is as effective as hard cardio sessions (including HIIT) and/or below maintenance caloric intake.


----------



## pitman (Jan 31, 2010)

exercise ,exercise. water,water and sleep....get off junk food and pop...


----------

